# Guarding the Mama in Waiting



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Last night, our doe Pigeon presented us with 3 beautiful kids, 1 buckling and 2 doelings. I knew she was close because Besi, our latest mama in waiting parked herself in front of Pigeons pen yesterday afternoon and started growling off the pups when they wandered too close. She didn't even want to leave Pigeon to go eat her dinner, I had to bring it to her....I love this dedication our Spanish Mastiffs display, and feel so fortunate to have the opportunity to own such fabulous dogs! At approximately 10:30 last night Besi and I helped Pigeon welcome these three little beauties to the world.

http://spanishmastiffs.net/2017/11/10/sometimes-we-just-have-to-show-off-baby-goats/









































https://wordpress.com/view/spanishmastiffs.net


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good dog.

Congrats, very cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Cuties!


Thank you, these are my first Nigerians in a couple of years I forgot how much fun they are


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Good dog.
> 
> Congrats, very cute.


Thanks, she really is a good girl I'm pretty excited about the new babies too!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is great!! Congrats on the kids, they are adorable


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They. Are. ADORABLE! Congratulations!

I don't have a dog, but I have a goat who growls. ;-)


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

I want a goat who growls!!!


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That is great!! Congrats on the kids, they are adorable


Thank you


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Besi is beautiful!

I have a doe named Pigeon too! People are always chuckling at me for naming goats after animals or foods or cities but I love it! Our Pigeon is a long yearling boer who is being bred now for April kids. I wish I had a photo to share of her!


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Besi is beautiful!
> 
> I have a doe named Pigeon too! People are always chuckling at me for naming goats after animals or foods or cities but I love it! Our Pigeon is a long yearling boer who is being bred now for April kids. I wish I had a photo to share of her!


I would love to see your Pigeon! I have Nigerians and Nubians, but I am pretty much in love with Boers too...actually I just like goats. I'm the same way with LGD breeds, I love them all. I chose Spanish Mastiffs after owning Great Pyrenees, Anatolian and Maremmas crosses on Spanish Mastiffs and Pyrenean Mastiffs. The pure bred SMs were just a perfect fit.


----------

